# MEDIO FÍSICO > Embalses > Ebro >  El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente somete a información pública el proyecto de optimización energética del embalse de San Salvador (Huesca)

## sergi1907

La actuación incluye la construcción de una conducción de 9,6 kilómetros entre el tercer conducto de la galería de desagües de fondo del embalse y el canal de Zaidín, que permitirá reducir el consumo energético necesario para alimentar dicho canal
El embalse de San Salvador, cuyas obras han sido ejecutadas por la sociedad estatal Acuaes, ha requerido una inversión total de 105 millones de euros
El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente ha sometido a información pública el proyecto de optimización energética del embalse de San Salvador (Huesca), tal como hoy publica el Boletín Oficial del Estado (BOE).

El objetivo del proyecto, que cuenta con un presupuesto de 14,6 millones de euros, es la construcción de una tubería de conexión entre el tercer conducto de la galería de desagües de fondo del embalse con el canal de Zaidín, los elementos necesarios de regulación de caudales, así como la ejecución de un edificio de regulación.  

Con la construcción de esta conducción se reducirán las necesidades de consumo energético y el gasto de la energía destinada a alimentar el canal de Zaidín desde el embalse de San Salvador.

El proyecto incluye la ejecución de las siguientes infraestructuras:

-Tubería de conexión entre el tercer conducto existente en la galería de desagües de fondo del embalse de San Salvador y el canal de Zaidín a la altura del punto kilométrico 28, con una longitud total de 9,6 km. Al llegar al edificio de regulación se divide en dos conductos.

-Edificio de regulación formado por una casa de válvulas donde se alojan los equipos eléctricos, válvula de mariposa, válvulas de compuerta deslizante circulares, un canal de restitución y un cajón curvo situado en el punto kilométrico final de la tubería de conexión.

-Ventosas, desagües y válvulas que garanticen el correcto funcionamiento de la tubería de conexión.

INVERSIÓN DE 105 MILLONES DE EUROS

El embalse de San Salvador, cuyas obras han sido ejecutadas por la sociedad estatal Acuaes con una inversión de 105 millones de euros, atiende las demandas de 22.400 hectáreas y mejora la dotación de riego del Canal de Aragón y Cataluña hasta los 6.800 m3/ha frente a los 5.304 m3/ anteriores.

En la actualidad ya se ha iniciado el suministro al sistema abastecido, haciendo coincidir las necesidades hídricas de este verano con la subfase de descarga incluida en la fase 3 del Plan de Puesta en Carga del embalse.

http://www.magrama.gob.es/es/prensa/...tcm7-425397-16

----------

F. Lázaro (28-jun-2016),Jonasino (27-jun-2016),perdiguera (27-jun-2016),titobcn (27-jun-2016)

----------

